# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  KHU THỊT CHÓ SÂN BAY - Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Trong đường Bạch Đằng ngay khu vực sân bay có rất nhiều quán nhậu đặc biệt nổi tiếng ở khu này là chuyên bán thịt chó, thịt chó được làm ra thành nhiều món với giá cả phải chăng, thu hút được khá nhiều khách vào mỗi buổi chiều tối sau giờ làm việc.
Địa chỉ: Dọc nguyên đường Bạch Đằng, Quận. Tân Bình, có khoảng gần 20 quán, quán nào giá cả cũng như nhau nhưng ngon hay dở thì tùy theo khẩu vị của từng  thực khách.


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Khu Thịt Chó Sân Bay_



Cùng khám phá *Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan nhau o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

thèm thịt cho... sặc sặc

----------


## rose

trời mát thế này ăn thịt chó ngon lắm đấy. hehe

----------


## lovetravel

lâu lắm rồi ko ăn thịt chó, thèm quá

----------

